# Pig Skin Thickness For Pouch



## hapa817 (Apr 13, 2012)

NEWBI, GOT A FEW QUESTIONS. I JUST PURCHASED SOME PIG SKIN LEATHER FROM EBAY,JUST ONE 4-6ft PIECE FOR 10$ FOR MAKING POUCHES,THE WEIGHT IS 2oz - 1/32'' - 0.8 mil.- 1.5 irons ACCORDING TO THE CHART. IS THIS TOO THIN FOR MAKING POUCHES? I PLAN ON USING THERA-BAND GOLD FOR ALL MY SLINGSHOTS, AM I GOING TO HAVE TO DOUBLE OR TRIPLE THE PIG SKIN UP? OR SHOULD I JUST GO WITH A THICKER COW HYDE? AND HOW THICK? ANY HELP IS APPRECIATED, THANX


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I have been using single layer pigskin. I use 1 inch .030 latex and the pig skin is very strong. I fold the ends over so there is a double thickness at the hole. If you don't think this is enough just glue a couple of thickness's together using Barges cement.


----------



## hapa817 (Apr 13, 2012)

THANX WINGSHOOTER FOR THE REPLY, I DIDNT THINK OF JUST FOLDING IT AROUND THE HOLES,AS SOON AS I RECIEVE THE PIG SKIN I WILL GIVE IT A TRY. BY THE WAY THATS A BEAUTY IN THE PIC.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Please take your 'cap lock' function off when posting. Looks like your screaming at us.









Thanks,
Sean


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Sean said:


> Please take your 'cap lock' function off when posting. Looks like your screaming at us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhhh yeah!


----------



## hapa817 (Apr 13, 2012)

WATCHA TALKIN ABOUT. IM FROM BROOKLYN, THIS IS HOW WE TALK! Lol. Just kidding. I'll try to keep it in mind.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Hapa? As in hapa haole?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

hapa817 said:


> WATCHA TALKIN ABOUT. IM FROM BROOKLYN, THIS IS HOW WE TALK! Lol. Just kidding. I'll try to keep it in mind.










BROOKLYN


----------



## hapa817 (Apr 13, 2012)

when I first started using the term "hapa" I thought it meant part or half Asian in Hawaiian,which I am,(Asian/hispanic). but since then Ive heard different definitions for hapa. Anyway I have adopted it & use it with pride.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

hapa817 said:


> when I first started using the term "hapa" I thought it meant part or half Asian in Hawaiian,which I am,(Asian/hispanic). but since then Ive heard different definitions for hapa. Anyway I have adopted it & use it with pride.


which are??


----------



## hapa817 (Apr 13, 2012)

Chinese & puerto rican


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

hapa817 said:


> Chinese & puerto rican


sorry, i mean what are the definitions of hapa?


----------



## hapa817 (Apr 13, 2012)

Other than the definition I was told, Ive heard it more specifically means half hawiaiian and half cuacasian, Ive also heard it was origanally a derogatory term. Im still not sure of the exact meaning but like I said Ive adopted it.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

hapa817 said:


> Other than the definition I was told, Ive heard it more specifically means half hawiaiian and half cuacasian, Ive also heard it was origanally a derogatory term. Im still not sure of the exact meaning but like I said Ive adopted it.


got ya, its all clear now. thanks


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i always loved pigskin for work gloves, softer, cooler, you could feel your work through the gloves, the down side was that they wore out maybe 3-1


----------



## hapa817 (Apr 13, 2012)

I am currently using an old baseball glove to make my pouches and it works fine but I can only get so many pouches from 1 glove. I have only made three slingshots so far,but I plan on making alot more. Im just trying to find out whats the best leather or hyde for pouches.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Hapa, I love Pigskin. You have a 2 ounce piece,just take two pieces of it and glue it together. 4 ounces is prime for a slingshot pouch. Pigskin is really nice too-soft and strong. You said you're from Brooklyn,New York? We have a nice group that shoots together in Long Island, we're all from the NY Metro area. I'm from "Little Brooklyn"- Jersey City, NJ. Next time we shoot,I'll give you a heads up Bud. Great group of people. You'll have a blast! Flatband


----------



## hapa817 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey thanx for the input Flatband. Im a fan of your youtube vids and yup Im from Cobble Hill Bklyn. Also thanx for the invitation, I would like to meet other shooters from around the way, I just hope my schedules allow it.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey Hapa817...
What is the chart you were talking about early in the thread. I would be curious!
Thanks...


----------



## hapa817 (Apr 13, 2012)

On ebay "The leather guy" has a conversion chart on his link, I tried to attach it but was unable,also just google leather conversion chart, their should be few other sites that have similiar charts


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I appreciate it, thanks! I am going to try and get together with Flatband and his buddys sometime soon, maybe we will meet someday.


----------



## hapa817 (Apr 13, 2012)

No problem Jakerock, I hope the info helps and hopefully this summer I can get some time to go hang out with Flatband & his crew.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

newconvert said:


> i always loved pigskin for work gloves, softer, cooler, you could feel your work through the gloves, the down side was that they wore out maybe 3-1


you should give goatskin gloves a try maybe. thin, supple, tactile and stronger than cowhide.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Viper010 said:


> i always loved pigskin for work gloves, softer, cooler, you could feel your work through the gloves, the down side was that they wore out maybe 3-1


you should give goatskin gloves a try maybe. thin, supple, tactile and stronger than cowhide.
[/quote]sounds good, right now my fav's are the roo pouch's i got from Rayshot, and i have Eshot pouchs as well they all have the characteristics i love


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Duct tape 4 to six layers cut to how you want it was what I first used about 2 years ago.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

@newconvert

yeah lol ur absolutely right! for what ive heard roo is by far the best leather for pouches.

a little expensive for working gloves though, thats why i buy those made of goatskin usually.

also, goatskin gloves can be washed in normal machine cycle, without going stiff.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Jakerock said:


> I appreciate it, thanks! I am going to try and get together with Flatband and his buddys sometime soon, maybe we will meet someday.


You guys should try to make one of our NY Metro shoots, great guys and a great day of shooting. 
Phillu


----------

